# Hows my Keto look



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

Looking to lean out but maintain my gains as much as posible, I want to get my BF down to at least 16 - 18% before i start another cycle.

Stats:

99Kg

6ft 1"

BF around 25%

Could you look at my diet and advise me if it looks ok for keto

Meal 1 - 3 eggs scrambled, mushroom chopped, protein shake, 2 fish oil caps

Meal 2 - 85g Chicken breast, 50g Cottage cheese, baby spinach, spring onion, 15g blueberries, 1 tablespoon extra virgin olive oil

Meal 3 - Same as meal 2

Meal 4 - Protein Shake, handful of cashews & Pistachios, 2 fish oil caps

Meal 5 - 2 Mackerel Fillets, Broccoli, sliced green beans, 1 tablespoon extra virgin olive oil

Meal 6 - Protein Shake, handful of nuts, 2 fish oil caps

Many Thanks!
​


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2009)

Every one is starting a keto 2 weeks prior to Christmas and new years WTF is wrong with you all?! LOL


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

Con said:


> Every one is starting a keto 2 weeks prior to Christmas and new years WTF is wrong with you all?! LOL


I know but a reason not to go mad over christmas

Going to time my cheat day for 25th December so i can eat my turkey roast :001_tt2:


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2009)

Don't over think it!!!!

99kg pretty fat so lets say 90kg of more "usable" body weight thus we call it 200lb.

200x1.5= 300 protein

200x.5= 100 fat which we go up to 120 for the start and see how it goes.

Split over 6 meals thus each meal has 50 protein and 20 fat keep usable carbs to under 5 grams per meal. Eat whatever the fvck you want but obviously essential fats and clean meats are healthier than burger king patties but the weight loss will be the same at least for a long period of time.


----------



## carnivorous (Dec 14, 2009)

looks good i would just be careful of the blueberries the fructose in fruit can sometimes knock you out of ketosis

good luck with the diet


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Con said:


> Don't over think it!!!!
> 
> 99kg pretty fat so lets say 90kg of more "usable" body weight thus we call it 200lb.
> 
> ...


I'm actually gonna disagree with you on this one Con. I'd only go for about 180 to 200g of protein, and the remainder of calories as fat. My reasons for disagreeing is that IMO the body will not go into ketosis if it has plenty of protein it can convert to glucose via gluconeogenesis. As gluconeogenesis is certainly something to avoid on a keto diet, as it can also convert muscle mass via gluconeogenesis it may choose this energy route instead of fats. So when I do keto I actually reduce my protein to just enough for maintenance so the body will not want to go the gluconeogenesis route.

I've just read that and it reads like i've just discovered a new word (gluconeogenesis) :lol:


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

Con said:


> Don't over think it!!!!
> 
> 99kg pretty fat so lets say 90kg of more "usable" body weight thus we call it 200lb.
> 
> ...


Usefull mate, i think ill have to drop the blueberries at meal 2 and 3 as i think its pushing the usable carbs a little high but i think i have the rest somewere close.

Thanks bud.


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

carnivorous said:


> looks good i would just be careful of the blueberries the fructose in fruit can sometimes knock you out of ketosis
> 
> good luck with the diet


Thanks for that mate!


----------



## carnivorous (Dec 14, 2009)

are you doin heavy weights 3 times a week as well as the diet?


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

Yes i am

Moday Chest and Tri's 20 mins cardio

Tuesday 20 Mins cardio

Wednesday back and biceps 20 mins cardio

Thursday 20 mins cardio

Friday Shoulders legs & abs 20 mins cardio

Saturday Sunday off days


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Con said:


> Every one is starting a keto 2 weeks prior to Christmas and new years WTF is wrong with you all?! LOL


Lmao ive just come off mine in prep for christmas...these people are crazy


----------



## carnivorous (Dec 14, 2009)

Are you doing the 48 hour carb up at weekends?? if so you will need to do a depletion workout on the friday before you begin the carb up


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

carnivorous said:


> Are you doing the 48 hour carb up at weekends?? if so you will need to do a depletion workout on the friday before you begin the carb up


Do you mean a cheat meal, if so yes i am.


----------



## carnivorous (Dec 14, 2009)

yeah some people do 3 days of heavy lifting, and on the final workout of the week they do a depletion workout which is an all over body workout then start a carb up. Have you read Lyle Mcdonalds book called The ketogenic Diet A Complete Guide for the Dieter and Practitioner its got all the info you need on keto dieting , its a proper in depth book worth a look


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

carnivorous said:


> yeah some people do 3 days of heavy lifting, and on the final workout of the week they do a depletion workout which is an all over body workout then start a carb up. Have you read Lyle Mcdonalds book called The ketogenic Diet A Complete Guide for the Dieter and Practitioner its got all the info you need on keto dieting , its a proper in depth book worth a look


Ill have a look for it.

Cheers


----------



## carnivorous (Dec 14, 2009)

also check out The Anabolic Diet by Mauro Di Pasquale its a different take on the ckd diet might work better for you


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

carnivorous said:


> yeah some people do 3 days of heavy lifting, and on the final workout of the week they do a depletion workout which is an all over body workout then start a carb up. Have you read Lyle Mcdonalds book called The ketogenic Diet A Complete Guide for the Dieter and Practitioner its got all the info you need on keto dieting , its a proper in depth book worth a look


I basically followed this book for last show prep. Did the whole body in 2 workouts just after the carb up. Then 5 hours before the friday depletion I'd do 40g of dextrose to up regulate live enzymes. Then 90 minutes before depletion 30g of pure fructose so the liver wouldn't mind releasing glycogen from the muscle. Then deplete, which wasn't very nice, followed by a massive hit of dex, protein then every 2 hours for first 6 hours, then what I wanted for next 18 hours. Then back to keto and working out first 2 days of keto. Worked a treat, get the book!


----------



## carnivorous (Dec 14, 2009)

its not the easiest book to find in the uk , but u can find it on the internet or download the pdf


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

carnivorous said:


> its not the easiest book to find in the uk , but u can find it on the internet or download the pdf


Got it!

Thanks!


----------



## carnivorous (Dec 14, 2009)

happy reading!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2009)

B|GJOE said:


> I'm actually gonna disagree with you on this one Con. I'd only go for about 180 to 200g of protein, and the remainder of calories as fat. My reasons for disagreeing is that IMO the body will not go into ketosis if it has plenty of protein it can convert to glucose via gluconeogenesis. As gluconeogenesis is certainly something to avoid on a keto diet, as it can also convert muscle mass via gluconeogenesis it may choose this energy route instead of fats. So when I do keto I actually reduce my protein to just enough for maintenance so the body will not want to go the gluconeogenesis route.
> 
> I've just read that and it reads like i've just discovered a new word (gluconeogenesis)


Funny you should say this buddy! My training partner is on it also but he has opted on 400 protein and 100 fat and he hates it very little energy feeling flat the complete opposite to me. You really have to find the ideal level where you feel good and lose fat. I know when i am not in ketosis because i feel like **** and have brutal head aches. That said i will try lower protein and higher fats pretty soon just to see.

Also when i say 1.5 grams protein per lb i truly mean lean body weight (my body fat tests always come out at around 202lb lean mass so i go for 200lb)...... Also come to think off it if i eat eggs twice in one day i only get 260 grams as i eat 5 whole eggs and no more protein during those meals.

Great input mate!


----------



## THE_MANN (Apr 28, 2009)

Sorry for min-jack mate but quick question:

I am on my 2nd week of keto, maintanance level of protein and rest fats with <10g carbs. I still have headaches and tiredness but i have the dodgy urine and ketostix in slighly purple - Is the sign of 'good feeling' and loss of hunger TRUE indicators of ketosis??


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

THE_MANN said:


> Sorry for min-jack mate but quick question:
> 
> I am on my 2nd week of keto, maintanance level of protein and rest fats with <10g carbs. I still have headaches and tiredness but i have the dodgy urine and ketostix in slighly purple - Is the sign of 'good feeling' and loss of hunger TRUE indicators of ketosis??


No, when going into a keto diet your body will start making ketones once glycogen is down, and carbs are not available. Your brain and body has been so used to glucose being readily available it takes a little while to adjust to using ketones instead of glucose. Usually takes about 3 weeks. When the body has gotten used to ketones, it actually likes them, and you feel much better and less hungry, but this has nothing to do with 'true ketosis' just your body getting accustomed to the new metabolic energy source.


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

i get better results on less fat than i do than higher, my macros are around 300 protien 100 grams fat, sometimes lower.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2009)

i did pretty well on more fat less protein.

200 protein 115 fat

Dropped 40lbs. No problem with energy etc and i weighed 300lbs at the start. But i dont seem to need as many cals as most people.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2009)

BigBiff said:


> i get better results on less fat than i do than higher, my macros are around 300 protien 100 grams fat, sometimes lower.


That sounds exactly right for some one who weighs about 90kg which i assume you do.

What is important is to keep this diet balanced. Keep green veg in have 1 cup of broccoli or asperagus with your meals this goes a long way to keep this a sane smart diet. Also vary your fat and protein sources as much as possible.


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

had some asparagus today! ahhh its beaut! id like to have it with more meals really, but im just having it with my post workout meal! lately ive started to lose appetite or have no cravings for food at all. this is the longest ive had without a cheat meal/day. 2 weeks now, usually i stop cravings when my bodys in ketosis..so this could be the reason.

also con how much asparagus would you recomend, mine comes in packs of 100grams?


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2009)

I eat 5 stalks per meal mate.


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

cheers mate, on dave p's diet he says 1 cup on meal 3 lol. Not sure what that equats to as its an american measurement. 5 stalks seems decent


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2009)

5 average stalks seems to be about 1 cup. Don't stress over it. Bitter salads (not ice berg lettuce) and spinach are also very good.


----------

